# New Technology and Tools?



## MMiz (Jan 1, 2015)

The title pretty much says it all.  What new technology and tools did you get in your rigs and on your person in 2014?

I got to play with an i-gel supraglottic airway in my refresher class that was pretty cool.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

I got to play with them in school last quarter.  I agree very cool.  I also got to use the king vision for one of my intubations.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

My new toy:






We also switched from the MRx to the Zoll X earlier in 2014.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not much has really changed for my area. In 2014 we got a decent number of power gurneys and new ambulances. Aside from that there is not much change


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 2, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> My new toy:


Are you serious or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Are you serious or are you being sarcastic?


Umm... Serious...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

Last year at my old service we added the KingVision VL, changed our CPAP to a disposable and moved from combitubes to King LT rescue airways.


----------

